# Wood Shrimp (blue)



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I finally found a filter feeding shrimp locally. The store had it labeled as a Blue Wood Shrimp, which I have not been able to find any info on doing a Google search. I'm assuming that this is a variation of the regular Wood shrimp, although the shrimp at the LFS did not have any blue coloration.

_Does anyone here have any experience with this shrimp_? or have a link to a site.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

We might be thinking of the same creature, there are about 10 at the LFS. They don't have the same color patterns as a normal wood shrimp... lemme dig out some photos.

Normal Wood Shrimp (_Atyopsis spinipes_, but _Atyopsis moluccensis_ are also sold under this name) 









"Blue" Wood Shrimp (_Atyopsis gabonensis_)









The shrimp at your LFS look like the second pic, but are more blue-tinged, right? I don't know much about them, but the first time I ever ran into one, it was being billed and sold as a "_Vampire_ Shrimp" so I didn't buy it.

Looks mean. Prolly not tho.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Most likey just a color variation of Atyopsis moluccensis, aka Bamboo Shrimp. Being labeled in a shop chances are it's incorrect and is just what ever the importer thought sounded like a good marketing term. 

These are filter feeding shrimp that do tend to hide quite a bit. Breeding requires salt or at least brackish water for the larval stage.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

_Atya gabonensis_, blue (look here for images of several exceptional specimens) as juveniles, are often sold under that moniker. A caresheet may be viewed here.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The second picture in the link that Veneer posted is the the one I seen at the LFS. It was brown with no visible blue markings at all. 

Reading the care sheet it says they are harmless to other shrimp species, which is what I was worried about, since they are so large.

The pic that Praxx posted (second one) also looks like it, except for blue coloring.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Those are cool shrimp! I've had them before and if you can create an area of good flow in the open there's a good chance the shrimp will sit there "fanning" instead of hiding all the time.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Phil... _Are they good nature shrimp_?... Because I plan on getting one and putting it with my other shrimp. There is an area of good flow over the top of some rocks that are in the open, so hopefully it will stay there.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

_A. gabonensis_ are essentially totally inoffensive.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Veneer, that was what I was thinking. But those pointy legs look like they could be used to stab another shrimp.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Bark is much worse then bite. It's a benign filter feeder that probably looks mean so a fish looks someplace else for lunch.


----------

